# Over 40's Chat Room



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi everyone,

I have had a request regarding the chatroom and use of a special room just for the over 40's to chat in.

So this evening I will be creating a room especially for you all - but please help me name it   

Would you also like some help in arranging some chat sessions for you - dont worry nobody you dont know wont jump into moderate you - it just means that we will advertise when the chats are on and try to get as many of you together as possible.

Please can you let me have your suggestions as to what name I can give the room and also your thoughts about having arranged chats (you can still pop in and chat whenever you like as well  )

I hope this room will be of help to you all.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

What about FAB AND 40 ish .............. 

Kathy x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

I think its a great idea all though I cant see it on the chat room board or am I being    

Soz - Angel


----------

